# Christmas Presents



## trev (May 23, 2009)

ok shed some light on this matter for me ...why is it that when i ask my wife what she would like for Christmas she replys nothing im ok ?? what does that really mean ? why do women say theses things ...wouldnt it be a whole lot easier just to reel of a list ? 
I know it would make my shopping time easier if i knew what to get rather then walking up and down the high street .

What is a good present ?


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

If shes anything like me, I like a surprise! I know my hubby doesnt have a clue what to get me either but for some reason I just want him to pick me something out on his own to show me how well he knows what I like. Stupid I know! LOL I know he HATES shopping and I know Ill prolly end up getting my own gift for myself...ugh. But also I hate asking for things for myself...money could go to something better worth while so Ill say nothing cause I feel guilty getting gifts too..IDK why! 

Jewlery is always good. Or gift certificate to a spa/salon w/ a cupon for a free for you to baby sit. Or if she likes to cook and always complains about not having ___ to cook with get that. Clothes too. Going along with the cupon idea, judging from you picture you have a little baby and maybe other kids? I know I would love a great date night with my hubby, find a sitter if you can and plan a great date with her type of thing?


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

In years past, due to finances and 4 children to buy for, we've not been able to do much if anything for each other. We have even had an agreement not to get anything, other than possible sleep wear and slippers that we would have bought for ourselves anyway. Many times I would "break" our agreement by getting a gift certificate to a steak house and the movies and putting it in an envelope with a date circled on a calendar.....kinda a gift for both of us. 

If your budget isn't an issue, jewelry is nice and another gift I've given that kinda ends up for both is a weekend away at a romantic hotel....one I got had a jacuzzi for two in the room and in room breakfast...cost me $190 per night...was well worth the money.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

My husband isn't good at picking out surprises for me...and I don't often have a list in my head of what I want, so this time of year I start making a conscious effort to let him know when something catches my eye. Then he can pick and choose. He also typically ends up getting a surprise or too.

Things that are always nice (if they are things she is into):

If she likes to shop - get her a gift card to her favorite store (generic I know, but I loved it when I got it)

If she likes to be pampered- get her a gift certificate to the spa/massage


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes "I don't really need anything" means surprise me. Think outside the box of what is the norm in gift giving. 

Tickets to a show or concert she might like (maybe not your taste) but send her with a friend who might also enjoy it.

A homemade coupon book with things like foot massage, make dinner, take me to a show, vacuum the house..... things she can pull out all year when she feels like it. Be sure to include plenty of orgasms on demand coupons. 

Something hand made just for her. 

Poetry

A favorite book from her childhood.

Kick it around a bit and surprise her. Good luck.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Has she left any pages folded in a catalog or maybe oo or aa over a advert some where?Saying something like "That is pretty"
Think hard.
Women love to drop little clues to what they like alot of times and us Neanderthals tend to just grunt and go on.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Tweak said:


> Women love to drop little clues to what they like alot of times and us Neanderthals tend to just grunt and go on.












I'm Guilty!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL put green eyes on him and a little less hair on the forehead and it looks just like ME!


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

OK, here's my opinion and maybe I'm just a weird-o.

When my hubby asks what I want, at that moment, for some reason, my mind goes blank. I also have a problem asking for things for myself.

I have no problem pointing out things I'd like to have throughout the whole year. Hint, hint, hint. I want him to pick up on that and remember.

I have, in the past said that I didn't want anything, and he believed me! That sucked. This year, if he asks, I'm just going to say "Something really cool!"

By the way, in my opinion.....anything related to household cleaning is a big no no unless she has stated that she wants it recently. Same goes with make-overs. You could get yourself into some big trouble there. A bowling ball with your name engraved on it is probably a bad idea too.

I know a gal that would tell her kids what she wanted, just so they could volunteer the information to dad.

Bottem line, I don't want you to ask me what I want. I want you to have been listening to me the other 11 months of the year when I mentioned how I really liked something, or wished I had one of those. 

Good luck with figuring us out on this one.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey trev

How about that vasectomy you were asking about??

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/9194-vasectomy.html


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

This is so funny. I really don't know why we torture you guys. lol but it is fun to see you squirm. 

Some rules to follow: (Ladies add to this list as needed)

1. Do Not EVER get her something used for cleaning or housework!!! Even if she asks for it... trust me.

2. Always go for something frivolous. (she doesn't need but wants)

3. Sentimental is always a hit.

for example I once saw my father give my step mother the most god awful picture of a log cabin for x-mas. As she stood there in horror he began to tell her about how she once told him that she loved log cabins and they always represented love and warmth to her. (this women is so "city" it would blow your mind!) He reminded her they had that conversation on their first date. (trust me, She would NEVER step foot in a log cabin unless it was the pent house suite at the Trump tower.) OK that being said, she totally bought it! Standing there in her high heals and designer clothes she got teary eyed. (I was amazed) She hung that tragic picture prominently in the living room. So, a lesson to the guys you can pass of any piece of **** as long as your sappy about it. We are such suckers. ha, lol umm...for those who also love log cabins, do not send me hate mail, thank you.

4. Time is a huge gift to a new mom (judging by the pic, your wife falls into this category) Give her time with you - without the kids - uh, you need to do all the arranging for it to really be a gift!

My hubby has gotten me tixs to shows in the past... I love this, I look forward to it, but I hate it when I am the one who has to make arrangements with Grandma to babysit and remind him 100 times to come home early etc,- that is work ... not a gift.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in favor of tools and consumables; we've been trying to reduce the number of things that own us.

My wife likes coffee, so a couple years ago I got a "hand-crank coffee grinder kit", and put it together, and gave it to her with several bags of flavored coffee beans. When she opened it on Christmas she picked out the vanilla-flavored beans, and we ground them up right that morning on Christmas Day. Later we tried some cherry-flavored coffee beans.

ANYWAY, now I get her fancy flavored coffee beans every Christmas, and we grind up the beans and share it on Christmas morning. It doesn't have to be stored for a long time, it's not very expensive, and it's something we share after it's ready to drink. And it's fun to use the old-fashioned grinder.


----------



## ChimeIn (Oct 10, 2009)

When I was first married I wanted my husband to "know" what I wanted... and he did a pretty good job of guessing. But now with work/kid/hectic lifestyles its harder for him. I make a conscious effort to tell him CLEARLY what I want. It does take some of the surprise out of it, so I give him WAY too many options... so I know I won't get all of them and sometimes I even forget all the stuff that I asked for! 

Try getting a list out of her by saying its to send to her mother/family, etc. Women typically want to be surprised by their husbands, but don't mind telling their sisters or girlfriends what they want.

Otherwise, open your eyes and look at what she would like. Does she have any hobbies? Does she play any sports or like to exercise? What kind of extra tools could she need at work? I'm sure if you think about it for a minute, a few ideas will come to you.


----------



## muirhejs (Dec 5, 2009)

*THANK YOU* *trev *for posting this; I've been scouring the internet with the same question you have, and stumbled across this forum. :smthumbup:

I'm trying to come up with a good, creative present for my wife; we have an 18-month-old boy and #2 due in March.

*FLGirl*- your comments are *excellent*. Definitely got me thinking in the right direction. I think my wife and I are so sick of 'stuff' for presents and so I'm trying to come up with a nice present that falls more into the 'event' or 'experience' category. 

For example, for her birthday I got her a 1-time house cleaning since she is a stickler for that type of thing and hasn't been able to do as much as she'd like with our little guy running around.

I definitely like the play/musical idea- good point on the make sure -I- arrange the details or otherwise it turns into a bunch of additional work for her.

Any other good suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's something I'd like: go to a fine jewelry store (if it's in your budget) and select 6-10 items in your price range. Have the sales staff note them and be ready for when you bring her in. On Xmas, give her a homemade coupon "to select one special item" in your company at such and such a time. You make all the arrangements to take her to the store (and the sales staff is expecting you, with the selected items gathered and arranged to display to her). Then have her pick something from the selection--but let her know that if nothing is really "right" for her, it's ok; just ask the sales person to gather other items in the same price range (which the sales person should know). Once she has made her choice, you put it on her and take her out for a romantic evening with dinner and maybe even dancing, or a great movie. What makes this special is that it isn't so much about the money--it's that you planned ahead and clearly thought about her, gave her choices, and then you made it easy for her to have a good time. 

FYI: don't expect or assume sex will happen at the end of the evening. "Romantic" isn't always "sexual." Sometimes sex can spoil the romance! "Romance" is about you loving HER, for who she is and not about you wanting her body, and it's not about her needing to "prove her love to you." A woman needs to know her man loves HER even if access to her body isn't always part of the deal. Children and babies put a huge demand on a woman's body (holding, carrying, nursing) and sometimes it is just nice to know someone loves us for our heart, mind, and soul. On the other hand, if she is totally turned on by your romantic gestures, go for it!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Hey trev
> 
> How about that vasectomy you were asking about??
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/9194-vasectomy.html


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!
lol good call !! 

Just want to make this christmas good , been a tough year and all she says is lets make sure the kids have a good time .. well i want her to know that she comes first .. great ideas have given me lots to think about


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I must say, I really like the idea about the coffee. That seemingly simple act of grinding coffee together is a wonderful memory in the making!

Although this isn't a "gift" really, let me just share a little Christmas memory with you.

The first Christmas with my husband and me, we were really broke....I mean REALLY broke. Hubby, the kids and I all sat down together and colored paper then cut it and made a 150ft paper chain. We wrapped it all around the celing in the livingroom. The kids were totally into it and thrilled at how long a chain they could make. My husband also sat down and took some butcher paper and with the kid's help, colored a huge fireplace, complete with burning logs and all. We hung that on the wall by the tree and hung the stockings by it.

To this day, if you talk to my children about past Christmases, they will talk about the paper chain and the fireplace. They don't remember what gifts they got, and neither do I. That wonderful, warm fuzzy, family feeling was the best gift I could have got.

The next year, we were doing much better financially. My hubby went out and bought all the roses in Costco, along with other bouquets. While he was waiting in line to pay, a woman commented that he was going to make a lot of women happy that Christmas. My husband replied, "No, just one....my wife." 

I got up in the morning and there were 20 or so bouquets of flowers all around the living room and even in the kitchen. The house smelled beautiful. This was so over the top and out of character for my husband that it totally floored me. It wasn't the flowers, it was the guesture.

Gifts are nice, but the sentimental stuff rocks!


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

The picking up of the subtle hints and such that a woman drops here and there,seems to me to be some of the source of contention within the relationships.
She wants him to "know" what she likes/wants/needs.Its a sign of love and emotional connection to her.Also,She does not want to come across like she is materialistic,with being blunt.
He is straight forward and blunt.And thinks that if she wants it she'll say something.After all he says to himself I am not a mind reader.

If ladies work a little more in the blunt department.Year round.
And Guys work in the reading the hints department.Year round.
Things will go a lot smoother. 
This allows 2 things to happen.One,when he makes the EFFORT to read the clue/hints/suggestions.she feels more loved.
Two,When she is blunt about some things,he sees she really wants/needs/expects what ever it is she has requested.
This curbs the bad feelings and disappointment when it does not happen because of being bashful of being blunt.

I do not think any man will truly ever "master" reading hints and clues from their lady.I do feel though that most men could make more effort,me included.
I appreciate it when my wife is blunt,it eliminates the stress in trying to "read her thoughts".

Although there is part of me that says "Men are just wanting a easy way out with wanting their women to be blunt"
There is also a part of me that says "Its all mind games....arrrrgh"

It took me for ever to condition myself to pick up on the hints and clues and I still suck at it.


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

sisters359 said:


> FYI: don't expect or assume sex will happen at the end of the evening. "Romantic" isn't always "sexual." Sometimes sex can spoil the romance! "Romance" is about you loving HER, for who she is and not about you wanting her body, and it's not about her needing to "prove her love to you." A woman needs to know her man loves HER even if access to her body isn't always part of the deal. Children and babies put a huge demand on a woman's body (holding, carrying, nursing) and sometimes it is just nice to know someone loves us for our heart, mind, and soul. On the other hand, if she is totally turned on by your romantic gestures, go for it!


OK no offense to any ladies out there, especially sisters359, but if your man goes out of his way for an awesome thoughtful gift that took him time and planning, you NEED to put out in a big way. Look, it's all about consequences people, if all he gets is a peck on the cheek, next year you'll be getting socks!! (perish the thought!) So unless you've recently had surgery or your incapacitated, blow his mind and then the next holiday he'll continue to bow yours. 

ps... how on earth can sex (um, good sex) spoil the romance?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I know a few things the husband got me that were really special and suprising:

He did the star registry and had one named after me

He sent me the message in a bottle from the place online that has billions to choose from lol

He sent me a Book By You which was AWESOME. And kinda kinky 

And he also buys me some very ........naughty.........undies. Something for both of us ha ha


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Fantastic ideas thanks guy  heres to a happy christmas


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

A birthstone ring or necklace with all of the childrens' birthstones...I know, that's a lot of stones in 1 ring


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

swedish said:


> A birthstone ring or necklace with all of the childrens' birthstones...I know, that's a lot of stones in 1 ring


love the idea but id be bankrupt!! lol think ive left it to late for something like that but maybe it would make a fantastic birthday pressent think its a fab idea and she would really love it x


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

a hour in the bath without interruptions  saying that cant remember when that last happened ha ha


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

A different spin on the birthstone ring. You can get a gold band with the kids names engraved on it. No stones! Don't know if you have time for that one either though.


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

I was once told that the perfect gift is something someone will enjoy but would NEVER buy for themselves... so I am afraid it is another case of pay attention to the times when she looks longingly at something but says, no I can't justify buying that... that means she has just declared this item/experience to be of greater worth than she believes herself to be. By giving that as the gift you are declaring the incredible value you place on her, higher even than that she places on herself. A guaranteed win.

As cliched as that is this does mean that pampering type packages, mini breaks, really nice perfume in a bottle large enough to be used everyday etc are good gifts.

My husband buys me books - non fiction ones that I endlessly caress and covet but don't buy for myself because I cannot reasonably justify $90 on a book that looks fascinating or beautiful but which I may never finish, or even if I do is not 'useful' - when he buys them for me he is saying I deserve to be interested, entertained and intrigued - I am worthy of gorgeous colored images on thick shiny paper, even if I won't be using them everyday. He is saying he values my pleasure and happiness highly.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice, Mogget...he knows you really well to be able to choose books you love!

And to Mogget's point, Trev, an uninterrupted bubble bath seems the best idea on this thread so far  ... and you could find a relaxation CD, some scented bath salts, candles


----------



## OurJourneyAs1 (Dec 18, 2009)

With money being tight we agreed not to spend more than $10 on each other this Christmas eventhough it is our 1st Christmas togther as a married couple. Hey, it's the thought that counts! I'm making him a huge homemade christmas card. Sorry, wish i had better advice here. I'm sure whatever you decide on she will love it because it will be from you with lots of love!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

I didnt realize that a uninterupted bath could mean so much !!  course i have a few other surprizes thanks for your help !


----------



## parrishll (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe you should ask her if there is anything she needs. When my husband asks if there is anything I want -- I say nothing as well. Cause, in actuality, there is nothing I want. I have it all; husband, beautiful children, health, happiness, etc. But, the other day, he asked if there was anything I needed and well, there is. Silly things, but I do need them -- an electric mixer, new slippers, socks (all my socks seem to be single....no pairs).


----------

